# Possible EV motor Ford Fiesta



## Chuk (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm new here and in the EV enviroment, I'm thinking of trying to duplicate something close to the ev car on a beer budget project, I found a Ford Festiva really cheap in not too bad shape i was told, remains to be seen, and came across a motor but have no idea if I could use it or not, I would like to share the specs I got on the phone and get some input, any info you can give me would be helpfull, thanks

Here are the specs on the plate: price 60$ in a second hand store

canadian general ele enduction motor
made in canada

rpm 1740
volts 208
amp 10.3
cycles 60
hp 3
model dedrg 30bc02jp
max amp 40c
sevice factor 1.15
time rating cont jw1606
odebrg25bco2jp
csaencldp

lenth:11 inces
with:10inches

3inch long shaft about 1 inch diameter with key slot


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Chuk said:


> I'm new here and in the EV enviroment, I'm thinking of trying to duplicate something close to the ev car on a beer budget project, I found a Ford Festiva really cheap in not too bad shape i was told, remains to be seen, and came across a motor but have no idea if I could use it or not, I would like to share the specs I got on the phone and get some input, any info you can give me would be helpfull, thanks
> 
> Here are the specs on the plate: price 60$ in a second hand store
> 
> ...


Hi Chuk,

Not a good candidate  It is an AC motor. It would require an AC motor controller which you will not find on a beer budget. Besides that, it would require something like a 300 volt battery. Also it is rated a 3 horsepower and likely weighs over 100 pounds.

Look around this board and you can find examples of beer budget conversions and discussion about what to look for in the way of motors and components.

Regards,

major


----------



## Chuk (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks major, very helpfull.
but for personal info, would this motor be strong enough to run a Ford Fiesta??

Thanks


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Chuk,

Have you checked http://forkenswift.com/?

It is a classic conversion on a beer budget.

Chuck


----------



## Chuk (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Salty9, very interesting


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Not sure if you mean Fiesta (title) or Festiva (description) ?

I have done a Festiva swap last year, started with 72V lead acid (too slow for road) and did the lithium swap late last summer (120V). It's a "ok" car but there are challenges such as the 12in stock rims and you need to get stiffer springs if you are going the lead battery route. Parts are getting difficult to find as these cars vanished a decade ago.

On the plus side, a 9" DC motor (such as the Impulse) fits in nicely. 

Search on evalbum for a few festy swaps, and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Chuk said:


> but for personal info, would this motor be strong enough to run a Ford Fiesta??


3 hp should be at least enough to idle down the sidewalk.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

forget beer budget and build a real car you'll be happy with for 10 years... go with at least 120v of 100ah lithium, 8"dc....ballpark $10-$11k to do it right and be happy.


----------

